# Sub Diagram



## lundynsbubba (Apr 17, 2008)

I have 4 12" DUB that are 4ohm DVC, I have an old Pheonix Gold MS-2125 that i sent back to get completely rebuilt. Can i wire them to get a 1ohm stable and if so how? If not what would be the best way?


----------



## MyKobalt (Feb 15, 2008)

i believe you're supposed to wire each pair in SERIES, then join both pair together in PARALLEL. Go to http:/www.jlaudio.com and go to their SUPPORT section and in the TUTORIALS. They have an entire section with pictures that will help.


----------

